# /etc/rc.d/netif restart got system panic!!



## miniqq (Mar 4, 2010)

```
Mar  3 17:35:59 tom kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Mar  3 17:35:59 tom kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: 01:21:dd:dc:aa:ee
Mar  3 17:35:59 tom wpa_supplicant[40392]: ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it
Mar  3 17:35:59 tom wpa_supplicant[40392]: Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore
Mar  3 17:35:59 tom wpa_supplicant[40392]: Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'. You may have another 
wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need to 
manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.
Mar  3 17:35:59 tom wpa_supplicant[40392]: Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
Mar  3 17:35:59 tom slr: /etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: WARNING: failed to start wpa_supplicant
Mar  3 17:36:01 tom wpa_supplicant[40403]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Mar  3 17:36:01 tom wpa_supplicant[40403]: Trying to associate with 00:a1:27:fa:39:77(SSID='TP-LINK' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar  3 17:36:01 tom wpa_supplicant[40403]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Mar  3 17:36:01 tom kernel: wlan0: ieee80211_new_state_locked: pending SCAN -> AUTH transition lost
Mar  3 17:36:01 tom wpa_supplicant[40403]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
```


But i belive this log won't help to this problem. I have no more.
why ?


----------

